# Best electric skillet?



## dcloud

I've always been on the lookout for a good electric skillet because they come in handy for cooking just about anything. Last year my folks bought me a Presto 06841 Professional Skillet and I have used it a lot, but it has the same problem that seem to plague most electric skillets - things begin to stick to the bottom and cooking becomes uneven.

Searching the web I've discovered that the Cuisinart CSK-150 skillet seems to be the best. It consistently recieves five star reviews and ratings. However I'm a little hesitant to spend $100 on just an electric skillet. I'm wondering if anyone here has this skillet or would have some recommendations on what to buy?

I suppose spending that amount for a skillet would be justified when you consider the Presto costs $50 and the price of another skillet would be about the same (for the average brands anyway).


----------



## skilletlicker

Wish I could be more help but my only electric skillet is circa 1960's and hasn't been used since the 70's.


----------



## Gretchen

I'd go to Target and get one for $20. I wouldn't think things would  stick if you use the right utensils and don't scratch it.


----------



## dcloud

Food cooked in the Presto has begun to stick on the bottom around the oval heat ring. It has gotten worse over the last few weeks. My folks have the same skillet and theirs isn't as bad, but food still sticks and needs to be scraped off. We don't use any metal in the pans.


----------



## Gossie

I get the WestBend (silverstone) one for approximately $20.  Yes, all of them get the oval burn.  I just consider it disposable and go out and buy another one.  They are cheap.   And the one that burns, I use that one for fried potatoes.


----------



## Walt Bulander

We have a Presto that was a wedding present (in 1964!). It was non-stick.
We use it for pancakes and fried chicken, and such, to take advantage of the thermostat for temp. control.

We have no particular trouble with sticking, I think because we usually just rinse and wipe it out after use, and it's developed a cure, much like seasoning cast iron.


----------



## cjs

I  haven't had an electric skillet for years and I have one chicken recipe that really needs that skillet - so, haven't made it for years either. 'Bout time I start looking for one, I miss that dish.


----------



## Andy M.

cjs said:
			
		

> ... I have one chicken recipe that really needs that skillet - so, haven't made it for years either. 'Bout time I start looking for one, I miss that dish.


 

I can't imagine a recipe that MUST be cooked in an electric skillet.  What is this chicken recipe like?


----------



## Constance

I consider an electric skillet a necessity. I like it for frying chicken or other meats because of the thermostat. Mine is large enough to hold a whole cut-up chicken, which is another plus. It's great for pancakes, French toast and grilled sandwiches...I've made casserole dishes in it too, when I was short on space in the oven. 
I've been through 4-5 electric skillets in my years cooking, and it seems like a couple of the older ones did lose theire non-stick surface, but I've never had a problem with this one, and I've had it at least 15 years. It's a West Bend, I think. 
If I were you, I would contact the manufacturer. Presto is a reputable company, and they may replace your skillet.


----------



## cjs

Andy, honest-to-God, this works!! It's a wonderful chicken hot or cold. My mother and I made this for years. I dare you. 


COLD OIL CHICKEN
You don't really need an electric skillet, it just makes it so  much easier

2/3 c flour
1 tsp each: garlic salt & seasoned salt
1/2 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp each: pepper, rubbed sage, thyme leaves, &
dried basil
3 c oil (approx.)
Chicken pieces

In a bag, combine all the seasonings.

In a deep electric frying pan, pour in 1/2" of oil. Shake each piece of Chicken in flour mixture & place skin side down in the cold oil.

Cover the pan & turn to 350°. When you hear the chicken frying & sizzling loudly, set a timer & cook for 15 min.

Remove cover & turn pieces over. 

Cook, uncovered for 10 min. longer or till meat next to bone is done.


----------



## Andy M.

I can see how an electric skillet would make this easier to make.  

I have never seen a recipe before that called for putting food to be fried into cold oil.  I would have expected it to be greasy.  Other than that, it's fried chicken.


----------



## Gretchen

Sorry, I won't be trying that. My recipe is the same for the frying part EXCEPT you put it in hot oil and turn after 15 minutes.  I'm glad it is good for your family though.


----------



## cjs

It's not the least bit greasy!!  Some folks are adventurous in their cooking and some aren't...


----------



## Corey123

I own a Rival 13-inch electric skillet and I haven't noticed this problem with it. I've had it for over 11 years.

But I very seldom use it, hence the still new-looking surface.


----------



## dcloud

Constance said:
			
		

> If I were you, I would contact the manufacturer. Presto is a reputable company, and they may replace your skillet.



Constance, thank you for the reply. I wrote the Presto company and explained about my skillet. We'll see what happens.

Thanks to the rest of you for your replies. As for chicken I've discovered a new way to do mine (I use my toaster oven). I roll boneless/skinless chicken breasts in some olive oil/pesto/garlic mixture and then in some Italian bread crumbs and bake for half an hour (or until done). Turn the chicken halfway through bake time.

Tasty.


----------



## Constance

You're welcome, Dcloud. 
By the way, I just checked, and my skillet is a Hamilton Beach that my husband picked up at Walmart about 15 years ago. We're not using it so much now, but before the boy left, we had it going about full time. It has fried more chickens, pork chops and hamburgers, and made more pancakes and French Toast than you can imagine.


----------



## Harborwitch

My late, ex mother in law had a wonderful Farberware electric skillet - it was huge, round, and stainless steel with a high domed lid.  She used that thing for everything and nothing ever stuck or burned (as if it would dare!!)  

I had two other electric frying pans that were gifts.  Both were rectangular and coated with  "non-stick".  Yeah!  Right!  At a yard sale I found one like my ex mother in law had and bought it.  I seldom had a problem with anything sticking in it and I sure wish it would fit on the boat.  It's in storage.  I think Macy's still sells them.  They are fantastic!


----------

